# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  در خواست کامبوباکسی که گرید است

## mohamdmahdi

سلام 
خیلی دنبال کامبویی تو .net می گردم که وقتی بازش می کنم یک ستونه نباشه دو ستون یا بیشتر باشه و عین گرید بتونم هر ستون را سورت کنم 
این کامبو را یک جا دیدم ولی نمی دونم چه کامپوننتی است .ممنون

----------


## ghabil

راستش من تو کامپوننتهای Janus دیده بودمش ، یادم نیست تو Visual Studio بود یا دلفی ولی تو جفتشون قابل استفادست فکر کنم.

----------


## mohamdmahdi

دوست عزیز متشکرم جانوس 2003 تو دات نت 2005 اجرا نمیشه 
حتما باید 2005 باشه؟
 کسی لینکشو داره متشکرم.

----------


## shayan_delphi

من خود dbgrid را به اندازه combobox جمع کردم.و یه کم خصوصیاتش را تغییر دادم .
چیز جالبی شد ،یه combobox که دو ستون داره و master و detail را هم با کنترلهای دیگه اجرا می کنه!

----------


## mohamdmahdi

دوستان متشکر 
مشکلم حل شد نحوه استفاده از جانوس را بلد نبودم 
 کار شایان هم جالبه

----------

